# archéologie



## vieukh (25 Juin 2010)

bonjour

étant nouveau membre, je n'ai pas encore "fait le tour" de mac gen.
j'aimerais savoir s'il se trouve parmi vous des amateurs de vielles machines.
en ce qui me concerne, j'aime restaurer de vieux mac et les utiliser.
suis-je un cas isolé ?
les vieilles bécanes sont-elles condamnées à l'oubli et à la déchetterie ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juin 2010)

Oh non, en ce qui me concerne, mon Mac le plus récent date de 2005, et le plus ancien, de 1992, et je suis loin d'être le seul, nous avons quelques collectionneurs aux parcs impressionnants dans nos rangs !


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juin 2010)

et  le web regorge de tutos pour ""détourner" des vieux macs de leur utilsation d'origine
( de serveurs à...aquarium , sisi ca existe avec des vieux imac G3 par exemple)


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juin 2010)

Tiens, un portrait de mon fossile à moi que j'ai ! :love:


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juin 2010)

le fossile c'est la boite à trombones à droite ( so 70's), nan?

parce que pour le reste il n'y a que du costaud qui dure
( c'est un tournesol 15 derriere?)


----------



## vieukh (25 Juin 2010)

bonjour

superbe !
j'ai récupéré un powerbook 160 hors service.
dés que je serais suffisamment disponible, j'essaierai de le remettre en état.
si cela est encore possible; bien sur.
en revanche mon powermac 7600 et mon macplus fonctionnent parfaitement.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juin 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> ( c'est un tournesol 15 derriere?)



Non, c'est un Apple Cinema Display 20 (modèle 2003)




vieukh a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> superbe !
> j'ai récupéré un powerbook 160 hors service.
> ...



Celui ci, je l'ai acheté 10 zorros il y a un an ces jours ci, à la brocante qui se tient chaque année quasiment devant ma porte ! Surprise, il fonctionnait, et une batterie reconditionnée par mes soins plus tard le voici qui nargue les Go de mon G4 du haut de ses 12 Mo de Ram et de ses 80 Mo de disque dur (et des 33 Mhz de son 68030) !


----------



## iMacounet (25 Juin 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiens, un portrait de mon fossile à moi que j'ai ! :love:
> 
> ​


Un Sony Clié à la gauche !

J'avais un Sony Clié NZ-90, tu connais ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juin 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> J'avais un Sony Clié NZ-90, tu connais ?



Non, là, c'est mon vieux N770C que j'ai ressorti quand mon Tungsten m'a lâché (l'écran tactile qui ne tactile plus du tout :sick, mais c'est le seul clié que j'ai eu, en dehors de lui, je n'ai eu que des Palm (IIIx, puis m105, puis ce Clié, le Tungsten T2 et de nouveau le Clié ressorti des tiroirs) !


----------



## vieukh (26 Juin 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, c'est un Apple Cinema Display 20 (modèle 2003)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bonjour

est-il difficile de reconditionner une batterie ?
je crains que celle de mon powerbook 160 soit morte.


----------



## -oldmac- (26 Juin 2010)

Salut moi aussi je collectionne je vais en profitez pour mettre la photo de mon Powerbook G3 içi, ça feras plaisir à pascal77  En ce qui me concerne j'ai acheté pour 10&#8364; aussi un Powerbook 165C le premier à écran couleur de 1993 avec le 68030 et le coprocésseur arithmique :love: en plus j'ai les notices d'origines plus les disquettes d'origine et une sacoche qui vas bien ...

Visitez mon site

PS : pour la batterie suffit juste de retroubver la bonne taille d'accuse et des les rescoudée, les batterie sont en Ni-Cd (Nickel-Cadmium) sur le Powerbook 140-145-160-165-170-180 (peut être oublié)

En ce qui me concerne j'ai réparé la jack d'alim de mon powerbook 5300CS hier un coup de faire à souder un peu d'étain et c'est repartie

PS2 : A pascal : tu as le dock qui vas avec le duo 230 ? Sinon il est tout petit c'est beau


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juin 2010)

vieukh a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> est-il difficile de reconditionner une batterie ?
> je crains que celle de mon powerbook 160 soit morte.



En fait, ça dépend de la batterie, les Ni-MH (ou les Ni-Ca), oui, les batteries au lithium : faut oublier le recondtionnement. Pour la mienne, c'est du bricolage, j'ai éliminé les éléments morts, et je les ai remplacés par une dizaine de piles rechargeables usagées que j'avais sous la main (et de capacités théorique variables, il y a 4 éléments de 2,3 A/h, 4 de 1,9 A/h et 2 de1,7 A/h, mais tous usagés, donc de capacité réelle inconnue), mais j'ai ainsi récupéré près de 2 heures d'autonomie sur batterie. Toutefois, le bricolage a été assez hard (pour tout te dire, dans ma batterie reconditionnée, c'est "l'ensemble qui tient le tout", et ce, plus ou moins "par miracle" ) !

Mais tu as une solution plus "clean", sur Paris, tu vas dans un des magasins "Les 1001 piles", eux reconditionnent proprement les batteries au nickel (mais refusent de toucher à celles au lithium en raison des risques d'explosion pendant la soudure).


----------



## KERRIA (26 Juin 2010)

Bonsoir

Ben non PACALFORMAC, derrière c'est un écran Apple plexi.......on dirait un 17' d'ailleurs...

J'ai encore mon DUO 160 mais...à rendu l'âme..sniff...

Super tout ça....


----------



## iMacounet (26 Juin 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, là, c'est mon vieux N770C que j'ai ressorti quand mon Tungsten m'a lâché (l'écran tactile qui ne tactile plus du tout :sick, mais c'est le seul clié que j'ai eu, en dehors de lui, je n'ai eu que des Palm (IIIx, puis m105, puis ce Clié, le Tungsten T2 et de nouveau le Clié ressorti des tiroirs) !


J'ai eu plusieurs Palms, (Toute la serie Tungsten, et le LifeDrive, et quelques Zire) 

Le Tungsten T|X est tout simplement magnifique, Le LD avec une CF 4Gb. 

(Ok je m'eloigne du sujet)

Moi j'ai qu'un dinosaure, mon iMac G4, mais tout le monde sait à quoi ça ressemble non ?


----------



## -oldmac- (27 Juin 2010)

iMacounet le iMac 4 n'est pas un dinosaure

et moi je vient de recevoir un Newton MessagePad 120 en boite avec le printerpack  et il est sous Newton OS 2 

merci à DrFatalis


----------



## iMacounet (27 Juin 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> iMacounet le iMac 4 n'est pas un dinosaure
> 
> et moi je vient de recevoir un Newton MessagePad 120 en boite avec le printerpack  et il est sous Newton OS 2
> 
> merci à DrFatalis


Si c'est un dinosaure, c'est un G4 @ 800 Mhz. Sauf le design, il est lui unique, donc il sera jamais "dinosaure" 


dis oldmac, vide ta boite a mp faut que je t'en envoie un


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juin 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Si c'est un dinosaure, c'est un G4 @ 800 Mhz. Sauf le design, il est lui unique, donc il sera jamais "dinosaure"



En fait, non, ça n'en est pas un, les "dinosaures", ce sont les Mac "pré-G3", ceux qui relèvent de ce forum (seule exception, le premier PowerBook G3, le "Kanga"). Autre définition, qui évite de considérer le Kanga comme une exception : les Mac qui ne peuvent pas (du moins, pas sans bidouillage) faire tourner Mac OS X.


----------



## -oldmac- (27 Juin 2010)

Oui pour le Kanga on à Xpostfacto jusqu'a 10.2.8
La photo du Powerbook je vais essayé de la mettre d'içi à ce soir (vive ma connexion internet ...)

PS : Boite à MP vidé


----------



## -oldmac- (13 Juillet 2010)

Bon bah pour l'histoire de mon premier Mac (mon performa 5400/160) c'est une histoire très touchante pour moi et si je devais gardé un seul mac de ma collection ce serais celui là, il me tient à c&#339;ur pour une raison que beaucoup vont sans doute trouvé ridicule mais bon ... Alors c'était en 2004 le père d'un copain (à l'époque j'étai en 6ème lui en primaire) savais que j'aimais bien les ordis et m'a dit "j'ai un vieux mac à te donner si tu veut et". J'en avais déjà vu un (Powermac sous OS 8) et je me suis dit bah ça vas changer du pc et pour tester ça peut être pas mal donc voila il me la passé, m'a trouvé un clavier souris et j'ai enfin pu l'allumer grande surprise le son de démarrage et hop Mac OS 9 j'ai du joué 3 ou 4 jour d'affilée avec pour découvrir Mac OS . Puis j'ai bien aimé, j'en ai acheté d'autre et la collection a commencé. L'histoire aurais pu s'arrêter là mais ce qui rend ce mac encore plus important à mes yeux c'est que le copain dont je vous parlai est décédé des suites d'une maladie en 2007 , depuis je n'ai jamais revu c'est parents et je me rappelle la première fois ou je l'ai utilisé avec lui (il aimait pas les ordis mais bon voila, premier programme Word, on à taper du texte et voila...) et donc ça reste gravé et donc voila ce mac est important à mes yeux car sans cette personne j'aurais peut être jamais collectionnées les mac mais aussi ça me rappelle un très bon copain donc ... (désolée l'histoire n'est pas rose mais ça m'aide quand même de parler un peu de ça)

Si personne n'a compris c'est pas grave et si vous avez le courage de lire et d'apprécier mes fautes  c'est sympa 

Voila ! Pour l'histoire de mon premier Mac à moi

*Note du modo :* précision pour les collègues (ou les ronchons) ce post a été plalcé ici avec mon autorisation expresse !


----------

